

yc input on rehomer - free, open, disinterested marriage of technology and real estate - gaconnet
http://www.rehomer.com
The rising popularity of &#60;a href="<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software" rel="nofollow">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software</a>"&#62;free open source software&#60;/a&#62; and &#60;a href="<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page" rel="nofollow">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page</a>"&#62;free knowledge&#60;/a&#62; excite my fiancee and me to no end. I imagine many industries can benefit from open and free philosophies. This manifesto explains our attempt to bring some of this culture into the real estate industry. The project is in its early stages--heavy prototyping and feature research.<p>Thoughts? Concerns? Good idea poorly executed? Bad idea decently executed? We present it to this fine community first; I figure if a bunch of open-minded entrepreneurs hate it, then I am probably off target for any audience.<p>Regarding the length, I understand it's wrong for the general public. At the moment we are targeting the copy to those people with a twinkle in their eyes--the ones who like to sweat the details and meditate on text. Hopefully those who merely skim it will catch at least one paragraph that turns on a light bulb.<p>For those who are lazy, like me, here is an abbreviated edition:<p>Consensus decision-making + free disinterested service + community moderation of listings and individuals + mobile features = the future of real estate established at rehomer.com<p>If you like the idea, point your real estate friends to the site; we will need legions of bright, courageous leaders to establish new standards of quality, possibly while under scrutiny from powerful competitors. If you dislike the idea, I respect your right to rip into me.

======
gaconnet
I apologize if this text is duplicated elsewhere in my post. I've been lurking
here since launch but have never posted.

The rising popularity of free open source software and free knowledge, like
Wikipedia, excite my fiancee and me to no end. I imagine many industries can
benefit from open and free philosophies. This manifesto explains our attempt
to bring some of this culture into the real estate industry. The project is in
its early stages--heavy prototyping and feature research.

Thoughts? Concerns? Good idea poorly executed? Bad idea decently executed? We
present it to this fine community first; I figure if a bunch of open-minded
entrepreneurs hate it, then I am probably off target for any audience.

Regarding the length, I understand it's wrong for the general public. At the
moment we are targeting the copy to those people with a twinkle in their eyes
--the ones who like to sweat the details and meditate on text. Hopefully those
who merely skim it will catch at least one paragraph that turns on a light
bulb.

For those who are lazy, like me, here is an abbreviated edition:

Consensus decision-making + free disinterested service + community moderation
of listings and individuals + mobile features = the future of real estate
established at rehomer.com

If you like the idea, point your real estate friends to the site; we will need
legions of bright, courageous leaders to establish new standards of quality,
possibly while under scrutiny from powerful competitors. If you dislike the
idea, I respect your right to rip into me.

------
gaconnet
Thank you both for taking the time to comment. I wholeheartedly believe you
are both right, as was my fiancee who told me the same thing. Three consenting
opinions is enough to convince me.

But what can I say--I have a bad influence
(<http://paulgraham.com/articles.html>)? ;)

------
jsjenkins168
You need to cut out 99.9% of that text on the main page.

I'm sure you have very important information there that probably applies to
me, but theres no way I'm going to be able to find it.

If you have more to say, place it in pages off of the front page. Users will
go there if they want to find out more.

------
danielha
It's good that you thought this entire thing through and can validate its
existence with a lot of words. But no one is going to read it. Worse, people
will leave the site. Try to sum it up, even if it only covers a fraction of
the "big picture."

